# Dedicated Server + Win2003 + ASP.NET



## Norbert Eder (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem dedicated Server mit Win2003 Server und ASP.NET.

Es sollen darauf einige Projekte von mir laufen, bei denen ich unbedingt Zugriff als Admin benötige, da sehr vieles zu konfigurieren ist etc. 

Leider gibt es nicht besonders viel Anbieter auf diesem Gebiet bzw. ich hab sie teilweise nicht gefunden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen und ein paar Links zu anbietern posten.

Anforderungen:
- System wie oben beschrieben
- muss nicht der schnellste Rechner sein
- Traffik im Bereich von 50 bis 300 GB im Monat
- Backup
- Preis: so gering als möglich, da free Services darauf gehostet werden, die bei der Entwicklung und laufenden Betreuung schon recht viel Geld schlucken

Möglicherweise kann ja jemand weiterhelfen.

[edit]
Nein, Linux-Server hab ich selber auch, die Webanwendungen müssen auf .NET laufen, daher wäre Linux keine Alternative für mich.
[/edit]

Danke,
Norbert


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Norbert,

schick' mal eine eMail an mike@vaplab.de und frage nach einem Angebot; kannst in dem Zusammenhang ja mal schöne Grüße von Arne bestellen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank, werd ich abchecken.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Mai 2004)

Doch kein Interesse gehabt?


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Doch, nur leider noch keine Zeit gefunden, weil bis jetzt jeden Tag auf Aussendienst gewesen. Morgen oder spätestens übermorgen meld ich mich.


----------

